
Ask HN: What practical modern programming languages should I try to pick up? - fhood
I know this is a boring question, but I am ready to add another language to the resume and would like to know what people think are the most practical and interesting of the up and coming programming languages.<p>I don&#x27;t have any requirements other than that it be a language that you feel is swiftly approaching broader acceptance in the software community. Also Go, Rust, and Scala are already on my short list, but I would love to hear which of them people think I should start with. I am not super interested in javascript or anything built on it but am open to having my mind changed.<p>Thanks for humoring me.
======
airless_bar
Scala! Great language, huge ecosystem, good tooling, many platforms supported.

------
PaulHoule
Clojure?

~~~
fhood
You make a good point, which is that I really should get around to learning
lisp, as the only functional language I am fluent in is Ocaml. Anyway what
stands out about Clojure to you?

~~~
PaulHoule
practical and fun; based on rock solid jvm; has access to Java ecosystem so
you don't need to rewrite the whole "standard library"

~~~
fhood
thanks added to my list.

